# Using Glitter Ink?



## jaggraphics (Nov 13, 2007)

I Am Looking To Use A Yellow Gold Glitter Ink. First Of All Does Anyone Know Who Carries This Or Is There Something That I Can Sprinkle On The Ink Before Putting It Through My Dryer...any Info On This Would Be Great.
Thanks
Jen


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

i to am curious about glitter,who has it,who has the most selection,what about flex and flock gold colors ,and matalics were do i find,varied color options of those?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I cant figure out what everyone is asking about.

ok, you all asking for glitter to mix with inks, ready made glitter inks, mateial glitters, flock or what?  ...to sell t-shirts?


please clarify, go slow I just got back from a virtual x-mas party.  




:


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

mateial glitters, flock or what? what are material glitters/ DO FLOCKS LOOK GOOD?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

...talk about a tight-pack paragraph.  

ok, for anything with a high GLITZ sparkle look i use Glitter Plastisol Transfers. 


Sure, there are foils this and that, they are nice and fit in the right look-applicatios.........................but I like the Glitter INKS better for that GLITTER look. Something about them.


HotFix sells some nice glitter foils by the roll for cutters. So does specialty materials and....



:


----------



## cr8mag (Dec 6, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> ...talk about a tight-pack paragraph.
> 
> ok, for anything with a high GLITZ sparkle look i use Glitter Plastisol Transfers.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, I'm new to the tshirt printing scene. Can Glitter Plastisol Transfers or HotFix be used for dye sub?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

cr8mag said:


> Can Glitter Plastisol Transfers or HotFix be used for dye sub?


nope.




:


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cr8mag said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new to the tshirt printing scene. Can Glitter Plastisol Transfers or HotFix be used for dye sub?


plastisol transfers (and glitters) are a totally different process than dye sublimation.

This thread is about ink additives for screen printing that will make a glitter effect. The original poster is looking for a source for this additive.

jaggraphics, if you check with your ink supplier, they should be able to supply you with glitter additives.

Hopefully another member will be able to fill in when they are added.


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rodney said:


> plastisol transfers (and glitters) are a totally different process than dye sublimation.
> 
> This thread is about ink additives for screen printing that will make a glitter effect. The original poster is looking for a source for this additive.
> 
> ...


most ink manufacturers offer a selection of metallic and glitter inks,just ask your rep or look on their website.if your going to do alot of glitterit would be easier to stock a clear glitter carrier and simply mix in the glitter flake for each job otherwise you'll have buckets of all different colors sitting around .its easier to have small amounts of dry flakes around and mix whatever you want.


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

Would the process for adding the flakes,would it be simular to foil ,were i screen the adheasive?? or i should say what is the process,and were to get the clear glitter carrier,and a good dry glitter?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

union makes a nice glitter. i printed some on a 30 mesh with the cosmic copper. I layed it on really thick and cured it pretty hot. it looked like 80's style glitter transfers


----------



## broke1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

billy bob said:


> Would the process for adding the flakes,would it be simular to foil ,were i screen the adheasive?? or i should say what is the process,and were to get the clear glitter carrier,and a good dry glitter?


foil isa different process.you can screen print any glitter ink just as you would your colors.you can buy them already made in whatever color you want in which case you are stocking lots of ink. i recommend stocking the clear base(all ink manufacturers should have one ,if not any clear gel will work) and stocking assorted color flakes.when you need glitter ink you just decide how much you need and addthe flake to the base .i'd start with about 20%,but add as much as 40%.too much will make it hard toprint. try rutland glitter base or mcv-ff base from wilflex.it'll cure just asyour regular inks.you'll need an 86 mesh or coarser .i like 60 mesh for glitter myself.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

broke1010 said:


> foil isa different process.you can screen print any glitter ink just as you would your colors.you can buy them already made in whatever color you want in which case you are stocking lots of ink. i recommend stocking the clear base(all ink manufacturers should have one ,if not any clear gel will work) and stocking assorted color flakes.when you need glitter ink you just decide how much you need and addthe flake to the base .i'd start with about 20%,but add as much as 40%.too much will make it hard toprint. try rutland glitter base or mcv-ff base from wilflex.it'll cure just asyour regular inks.you'll need an 86 mesh or coarser .i like 60 mesh for glitter myself.


thanks, thats good to know.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

Plastisol glitters exist and have for a while. Wilflex has the largest selection (in my opinion) of additives and specialty inks.

Silver shimmer, gold shimmer, ultra gold shimmer, liquid gold, liquid silver, the list goes on. Then plast-o-meric, their "low end" brand (which is actually equally as comparable) has red, blue, green glitter colors, and a few others as well.

For "flock" feel, Wilflex has a few additives. Suede base mixes into a plastisol color you already have, and gives the ink a suede feel after it prints. There is natural suede, straightup-satin (softer feel, but raised), and two or three others.

They also have puff and straightup additives as well. Puff gives rounded edges and the ink "puffs" up when it cures. Straightup raises the ink as well, but with straight crisp edges (as crisp as your mesh count allows)

If you want to "glitterize" your own color, Wilflex also has Yellow Sparkle.

Once you have printed and flashed your color, you print over your image (2 screens for this) with yellow sparkle (40 mesh recommended) and cure. now your color will have a yellow and white sparkle glitter to it, with the feel of the ink you printed.

They also have a nice set of reflective and glow-in-the dark inks as well, but these specialties come with prices. The glitters and additives aren't too bad, but reflective could easily be over $150 a gallon.

Hope that answers some questions for you.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

jaggraphics said:


> I Am Looking To Use A Yellow Gold Glitter Ink. First Of All Does Anyone Know Who Carries This Or Is There Something That I Can Sprinkle On The Ink Before Putting It Through My Dryer...any Info On This Would Be Great.
> Thanks
> Jen


hey Jen, 

One more glitter option (for transfers anyway)...screen print is screen print no matter how you look at it.  


*Meadowbrook Inventions* makes the glitter to mix, real nice in lots of colors.

Crystalina/Alpha i think its called. aka jewel glitter.

here is a screen printed plastisol transfer in gold printed on stretch rib knit.

sorry, i only have a Stretched version of this printed transfer handy. Please Ignore the warped look. 












I guess with screen print equip, this is doable too.  



:


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

How far does a gallon's go? say how many shirts the logo of one the last replyer,could you make with a gallon,use t-bots logo as the size,one color?


----------



## billy bob (Dec 12, 2007)

what could that gold streatched plastisol,cost,the one above streatched on the rib t-ee, it 20 letters..more then a buck?


----------



## cr8mag (Dec 6, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> nope.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for clearing this up T-Bot...!


----------



## cr8mag (Dec 6, 2007)

Rodney said:


> plastisol transfers (and glitters) are a totally different process than dye sublimation.
> 
> This thread is about ink additives for screen printing that will make a glitter effect. The original poster is looking for a source for this additive.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rodney for clearing this up too..! Have a lot to learn from some of the veterans here like you guys..! Appreciate it..


----------



## marynell (Apr 15, 2008)

I too am looking for what is called sprinkle ink, I have a very little that was given to me years ago. I use this to put bling on myshirts. So if you find any PLEASE post it o Thanks

Marynell


----------



## marspackaging07 (Mar 12, 2010)

BODY { BACKGROUND-POSITION: center center; FONT-SIZE: 12pt; COLOR: #000000; BACKGROUND-REPEAT: no-repeat; FONT-FAMILY: Trebuchet MS } Hello Sir/Madam,


 *WE CAN PROVIDE VERY HIGH QUALITY Metallic Glitter Powder & Glitter Grade Film*

1) Metallic Glitter (_In any shade: We have more than 240 shades_) 
2) Rainbow Glitter
3) Fancy Holographic Glitter(_Specialized category_)
4) Fluorescent Glitter
5) 24 Ct Gold (_A specialized Gold Shade that resembles pure gold - Very Famous in US_)
6) Diamond Rainbow : the finest/purest rainbow glitter (_very high shine_)
7) Other varieties.
8)We can provide it in Bulk and Small Jars.


*We manufacture several grades in glitter powder & also can provide Glitter GRADE FILM. If you tell us the exact application, we can suggest you our best grade to be used.*

*OTHER PRODUCTS:*

Sequins/Spangle Film,Silicon Release Liner,Metallic Yarn


Please notify your interest to me so that I can send you further details about the product.

Thanks & Regards,

Mike Jones

Div: International Business Development
Mars Packaging Pvt Ltd
New Delhi-110033, India
Website : www.marspackaging.com
E-Mail : [email protected]
MSN ID : [email protected]
Skype ID : jones_mike(For Voice Chat)

GSM: +91-9811740747
Fax: 91-11-27675854


----------



## Paulie73 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive used the Wilfex powder before. Comes out awesome like the 80s shirts. its had 10 washes and still solid..


----------

